

Announcing 50% Lower Gear Prices, More Countries, & 2GB Gears in the Silver Plan - OpenShift
https://www.openshift.com/blogs/announcing-50-lower-gear-prices-more-countries-and-2gb-gears-in-the-silver-plan

======
magnusbizus
Finally in Eastern Europe too! Is the support also out of US office hours?

------
calinet6
This is just an amazing site with the xkcd Cloud -> Butt extension. I know
this isn't HN appropriate, but it really is quite remarkable.

~~~
mmahut
Not really.

# curl -s [https://www.openshift.com/blogs/announcing-50-lower-gear-
pri...](https://www.openshift.com/blogs/announcing-50-lower-gear-prices-more-
countries-and-2gb-gears-in-the-silver-plan|grep) -ci cloud

0

~~~
calinet6
Oh Hacker News... In Literal Interpretation and Humorless Wit we trust.

(the front page of openshift is better)

